# Closest Yeast To Leffe?



## mb83 (17/2/09)

I love Leffe Blonde.
Which yeast would be closest to that used by Leffe?
I used Jamil's Lefty Blonde recipe, but it calls for Chimay yeast WLP500. 
I'm just not a fan of Chimay, try as I might.

Cheers,

Michael


----------



## Adamt (17/2/09)

Does Jamil say anything about fermentation temperature or appropriate starter sizes? Why I say that, is from my experience Leffe has much less yeast character (fruitiness/spiciness) than Chimay. By keeping temperature under control and/or by pitching a decent starter you could produce a beer with low yeast character like Leffe.


----------



## MHB (17/2/09)

Saf S-33 works a treat

MHB


----------



## samhighley (17/2/09)

Wyeast offer up three possibilities on their Belgian Blond Ale style page.

I've heard that the 1762 Belgian Abby Ale II is the shot.


----------



## Swinging Beef (17/2/09)

Leffe Blond is a ripper, definately one of the thirty beers in my top five :-/
My past experience uses BIIIIG starters of Wyeast Ardenes fermented cool.


----------

